# Now that nortriptyline has taken away my pain



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

Been on Nortriptyline for a week and has taken away pain discomfort and bloating. Am I to assume that my IBS is a chemical inbalance?or is this drug just covering up my pain?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

What dose are you on? Low dose antidepressants hae been used for years for IBS pain but I never heard they did anything for bloating. Are youstill doing the hypno?Bada


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

is this available in england? am on cipralex which is called lexapro in america. 10mg a day and the pain hasnt gone


----------



## JJUK (Feb 25, 2002)

Yes Nortriptyline is available in England. It is a tricyclic antidepressant. Some doctors advocate the use of low dose TCA's for IBS D type. How is the Lexapro working ?


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

I am on 10mg of nortriptyline a day, it has removed my symptoms almost completly on for 2 weeks now. I am IBS pain predomenenantbut have had chest pain twice in three weeks. I dont think it could be from the meds do you guys? Its only 10mg a day and I take it at 8am and usually when I get the chest pain it is around 4pm


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

also on day 40 of mikes tapes.


----------

